# J’sais ti mé ?



## nasrinklz43

Bonjour à tous
 Ici la  bonne répond à sa maître: ( Maupassant,Une vie)
"J’sais ti mé ? C’est le jour qu’il a dîné ici la première fois, qu’il est v’nu m’ trouver dans ma chambre. Il s’était caché dans l’ grenier. J’ai pas osé crier pour pas faire d’histoire. Il s’est couché avec mé ; j’savais pu c’que j’faisais à çu moment-là ; il a fait c’qu’il a voulu. J’ai rien dit parce que je le trouvais gentil.“
Que veut dire" j’sais ti mé "?D"autre part  il s’agit du quel dialecte?
Pourriez-vous m’aider à  le comprendre?
Mille merci d’avance.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Que veut dire "j’sais ti mé "?


C'est l'équivalent de « je sais t'y, moi ? », prononcé avec un fort accent normand. Cette expression populaire est elle-même mise pour : « est-ce que je sais, moi ? ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Ou encore : _*Qu'*est-ce que j'*en* sais, moi ?_


----------



## nasrinklz43

Merci beaucoup à vous.
A part ça, peut-on dire que son discours est aussi lié à sa classe sociale ou pas ?
Merci encore pour vos réponces.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, certainement. Maupassant lui fait parler un langage de personne peu éduquée ou en tout cas d'une basse classe sociale.


----------



## nasrinklz43

Geand merci.


----------



## Bezoard

Mais aussi une langue d'un temps où les patois et les particularités régionales étaient beaucoup plus marqués qu'aujourd'hui.


----------



## nieblo

nasrinklz43 said:


> peut-on dire que son discours est aussi lié à sa classe sociale ou pas ?


Le patois normand était encore très répandu à cette époque dans le petit peuple des campagnes, donc en ce sens oui, elle parle comme les gens de sa condition. Mais parler le patois ou le français est aussi une question d'éducation, et il n'est pas impossible que des gens plutôt aisés mais âgés usent encore du patois à cette époque. Et le roman date de 1883, l'école publique et obligatoire, la "grande faucheuse" des langues régionales, vient juste d'entrer en vigueur.
 Mais l'authenticité  de ce patois me semble suspect, parce qu'y figurent malgré tout des mots ou tournures quand même assez élaborés (_parce que, pas faire d'histoire, je le trouvais gentil_*) qui détonnent. En fait, il me semble que Maupassant veut surtout ajouter du pittoresque à son récit, mais pas trop, parce qu'il doit se faire comprendre de ses lecteurs; ceux-ci ne doivent pas avoir besoin d'un dictionnaire pour le lire; aussi, il va au plus simple, l'élision du _e_, et il  adapte le _moi_, qui ne se dit pas _mé_, mais plus ouvert,_ mei _en patois normand, et plus particulièrement cauchois, la région où se passe le livre. Même chose pour _rien _qui se dit, du moins se transcrit dans les dictionnaires français-normand légèrement différemment: _ryin_. Idem pour _trouver _(_trouaer_), _jour _(_jou_), _cacher _(_mucher_), _savoir _(infinitif _savei_, l'imparfait doit avoir une forme différente probablement).

On sent cependant que s'il se risque au patois normand, c'est qu'il en a une certaine connaissance, puisque de façon assez contradictoire, dans la partie du livre qui se passe en Corse, les Corses qui s'expriment le font en un français parfait, alors qu'ils sont aussi des gens du peuple (l'homme qui les guide dans le maquis, frère d'un bandit par exemple); or, nul doute que, plus qu'en Normandie, la Corse profonde de la fin du XIXe siècle parlait le patois, du moins un français assez différent du nôtre, mais l'auteur ne s'est probablement pas senti aussi sûr de lui pour s'y aventurer. 

* Dans les éditions de l'époque, le _e _est élidé (_je l'trouvais gentil_) , comme les autres, sauf dans _C’est le jour qu’il a dîné _(un oubli de Maupassant ?)


----------



## jekoh

nieblo said:


> Mais l'authenticité  de ce patois me semble suspect, parce qu'y figurent malgré tout des mots ou tournures quand même assez élaborés (_parce que, pas faire d'histoire, je le trouvais gentil_*) qui détonnent.


Pour quelles raisons ce que vous appelez le patois ne contiendrait pas de tournures aussi basiques que _parce que_ ?


----------



## nieblo

Je pensais plutôt à une déformation du mot, comme _pasque_, par exemple, ou quelque chose d'approchant. Cette déformation est d'ailleurs encore en usage aujourd'hui, en vertu de la recherche de la prononciation la plus facile à énoncer. Le R en particulier après une consonne réclame un effort, et il est souvent élidé (voyez les enfants), ainsi pour en revenir au patois normand, _abattre _se dit _abatte, mariage maiage, etc..._


----------



## jekoh

En français aussi _parce que_ se prononce souvent _pasque_. Aucune des deux formes n'est plus « élaborée » que l'autre.


----------



## nieblo

jekoh said:


> Aucune des deux formes n'est plus « élaborée » que l'autre.


Vous considérez _pasque _au même niveau de langage que _parce que_ ?


----------



## jekoh

Le premier est familier et le deuxième courant, je suppose, mais le registre courant n'est pas plus « élaboré ».


----------



## nieblo

Pfiou... On parle d'une bonne normande du XIXe; quand je dis que _parce que_ est élaboré, c'est par rapport à elle, je me place du point de vue de la personne dont il est question. Cela signifie pour moi que _parce que_ ne lui était probablement pas naturel, et que donc, oui, si elle le disait, cela témoignerait d'un certain effort, et donc d'une élaboration. Ce n'est pas pour nous, Français éduqués du XXIe siècle que cette locution est le résultat d'une élaboration, pas plus que les deux autres que je cite aussi d'ailleurs, et si vous me reprochez l'une il faut me reprocher aussi les deux autres.
La tournure _ne pas faire d'histoire_ est idiomatique en français, donc devrait être élaborée au prix d'un certain effort selon moi par une jeune bonne normande du XIXe qui ne sait pas dire _moi _en français.
_Je le trouvais gentil:_ même chose, cette jeune bonne qui ne sait pas dire _Qu'est-ce que j'en sais ?_ saurait construire une phrase réclamant une certaine réflexion donc une phrase "élaborée" pour elle, comportant un pronom COD muni d'un adjectif attribut. C'est clairement Maupassant qui est derrière, pas Rosalie (le nom de cette servante).

Bon, si je vous dis... en doublant la longueur de ma phrase:
Mais l'authenticité de ce patois me semble suspect, parce qu'y figurent malgré tout des mots ou tournures (_parce que, pas faire d'histoire, je le trouvais gentil)_ qui détonnent au milieu de ce patois et dont l'emploi témoignerait de la part d'une jeune bonne du XIXe siècle d'une certaine élaboration, ça vous va ?


----------



## jekoh

nieblo said:


> Ce n'est pas pour nous, Français éduqués du XXIe siècle que cette locution est le résultat d'une élaboration, pas plus que les deux autres que je cite aussi d'ailleurs, et si vous me reprochez l'une il faut me reprocher aussi les deux autres.


Je vous reproche aussi les deux autres, évidemment...  



nieblo said:


> La tournure _ne pas faire d'histoire_ est idiomatique en français, donc devrait être élaborée au prix d'un certain effort selon moi par une jeune bonne normande du XIXe qui ne sait pas dire _moi _en français.


Une tournure empruntée à une autre langue n'est pas une « tournure élaborée ». Dirait-on d'un Anglais qui dit « oui » qu'il utilise une « tournure élaborée », simplement parce que ça lui coute un certaine effort de ne pas le dire dans sa langue ? C'est absurde.

Ce n'est pas en réécrivant la même chose en plus long que ça va devenir moins faux.


----------



## nieblo

J'avoue ne pas comprendre cette fixation "byzantine" sur le sens d'_élaboré _alors que mon message apporte bien d'autres informations à l'appui de l'hypothèse d'un patois "aménagé" par Maupassant...


----------



## Nanon

nieblo said:


> l'authenticité de ce patois me semble suspecte


Maupassant ne prétend pas écrire en normand (au passage, _patois _peut être jugé un peu dépréciatif par certains). À mon sens, ce n'est pas le normand qu'il « aménage », mais bien plutôt le français. Il écrit pour des lecteurs français et il parsème les répliques de ses personnages de mots et de phrases normandes pour donner aux dialogues de la couleur « locale »... et sociale. Il ne cherche pas à être rigoureux ni conséquent, ni à transcrire fidèlement des discours qu'il aurait entendus. Quant aux élisions qui apparaissent ou disparaissent dans les éditions successives, il faudrait se rapporter aux manuscrits de Maupassant pour savoir si elles sont du fait de l'auteur ou des éditeurs...


----------



## nieblo

Nanon said:


> Il écrit pour des lecteurs français et il parsème les répliques de ses personnages de mots et de phrases normandes pour donner aux dialogues de la couleur « locale »... et sociale



C'est exactement ce que je dis d'une autre façon:


nieblo said:


> En fait, il me semble que Maupassant veut surtout ajouter du pittoresque à son récit, mais pas trop, parce qu'il doit se faire comprendre de ses lecteurs;





> (au passage, _patois _peut être jugé un peu dépréciatif par certains)


Oui, encore un effet du "politiquement correct" qui devient si souvent ridicule; aujourd'hui, on va remplacer le "patois" normand par le "parler" normand ; les auteurs de dictionnaires ou d'études sur le normand au XIXe siècle et jusqu'au milieu du XXe n'avaient pas ces délicatesses de chattemite, ils nommaient la chose par son nom dans leurs titres et pourtant la plupart étaient normands. Maupassant, normand lui-même, emploie aussi ce terme quand il décrit la façon de parler de sa région, et pas obligatoirement de façon péjorative:

Les servantes, chronique de 1889:
_Elles parlent de temps en temps, avec l'accent de la campagne lointaine, avec des patois champêtres qui font rêver aux pesantes vaches brunes couchées dans les herbages._

Les bécasses, chronique parue dans le Gil Blas, 11885
Quand nous sommes ensemble, nous parlons patois, nous vivons, pensons, agissons en Normands, nous devenons des Normands terriens plus paysans que nos fermiers.


----------



## Nanon

nieblo said:


> Oui, encore un effet du "politiquement correct" qui devient si souvent ridicule; aujourd'hui, on va remplacer le "patois" normand par le "parler" normand


J'ai bien dit que le terme _patois _pouvait être jugé dépréciatif _par certains_.
Et si on regarde les définitions de _patois _dans le Littré, pour rester au XIXe siècle, voici ce que l'on y trouve (je vous fais grâce des exemples) :


> *1* Parler provincial qui, étant jadis un dialecte, a cessé d'être littérairement cultivé et qui n'est plus en usage que pour la conversation parmi les gens de la province, et particulièrement parmi les paysans et les ouvriers. [...]
> *2* Il se dit quelquefois de certaines façons de parler qui échappent aux gens de province. [...]
> *3* Par dénigrement, langue pauvre et grossière. [...]
> Source : Littré - patois - définition, citations, étymologie


Je pense qu'il est souhaitable que ceux qui apprennent l'usage du mot _patois _soient au courant de ces nuances.


----------

